# reproductive immunologists in NI?



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,
does anyone know if we have any Reproductive Immunologists N Ireland. Or, has anyone been to see an endocrinologists who has a knowledge in infertility??

Many thanks, Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Shellyj theres another N.Ireland user Bron11 ,on NI main board usually ,who is also trying to track down the same thing so she might be able to help, otherwise on the board to do with immune probs a lot of the girls from England send their bloods off to labs to get testing done and they are all very knowledgeable so may be able to point you in right direction. Good Luck


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Buster! Love Shellyjxxx


----------

